# Phonic Helix Board Problem



## huxi0 (26. Juli 2013)

hallo hab hier ein Phonic Helix Board zu stehen und wenn ich den an mache blinken nur die Sig Led immer auf. Kann mir einer sagen was das zu bedeuten hat?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Juli 2013)

Hm, wenn die Sig LED aufleuchtet, dann heißt das lediglich, dass ein Signal anliegt.


----------



## huxi0 (28. Juli 2013)

Naja kann aber nicht sein, da kein Signal rausgeht. Es sind keine Miks oder sonst was angeschlossen. Die blinken wirklich nur auf und das wars. die Power Leuchte Ist nicht an und Die Effekt Leuchte zeigt auch nichts an. Also Strom kommt auf jeden fall an, aber weiß nicht warum das ding nicht funktioniert. Ich vermute, das Pult wurde zu heiß und das irgendwo drin was deffekt ist. Aber hab keine Ahnung was es sein könnte

Edit: Mir ist aufgefallen, wenn ich meine Kopfhörer dran hat kommt in Sekunden immer ein kleiner....naja ich nenn es jetzt mal, klopfer. Also so wie die Led's aufblinken.


----------

